# (Exalted) Looking For Group



## Toloran (Apr 10, 2009)

I've recently become interested in Exalted so I am looking for a group I can join that meets online. Preferably over IRC but AIM or other freeware system works as well (such as OpenRPG).

Although I don't have any experience in Exalted I have many years of experience (both as a DM and as a player) in D&D (2nd ed, 3.5, 4e), Cyberpunk 2020, and Dark Heresy.


----------

